# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Productos Orgánicos

## Grincon

Estimado  
Buenas tardes la empresa Perufex está ofreciendo a la venta una lista de productos que podrían ser del interés. 
Detallo la lista de productos orgánicos que ofrecemos 
Maíz morado en granos/integral
Semillas de Chía
Polvo de lúcuma
Quinua
Cacao
Café
Yacón 
Sacha inchi 
Harina de Plátano
Maca
Panela
Ajonjolí
Camu Camu
Jengibre 
Kiwicha
Cañihua
Hojas de guanábana   
Derivados de estos productos entre ellos harinas, extruidos, gelatinizados, hojuelas, entre otros. 
Estamos certificados y poseemos certificados pesticidas herbicidas entre otros 
Si algún producto o varios son de su atención tenga en cuenta que la compra mínima de es 500kg máxima sin limites de 80 toneladas o más también si requiere muestras mínimas se pueda acordar esperamos sean de su interés alguno de estos superalimentas. Servicios de deshidratados maquila. 
Saludos cordiales 
Atte.  
Guillermo Daniel Rincón González - Representante de ventas.
Cel +51 923258593 www.perufex.comTemas similares: Productos Orgánicos Productos Organicos Productos Orgánicos Productos EM y Fertilizantes Organicos productos organicos para exportacion

----------

